
Lb: Blog and RSS system in less than 100 lines of shell script - indigodaddy
https://github.com/LukeSmithxyz/lb
======
Vordimous
Wonderful article, RSS needs to make a comeback. Especially among friends and
family who love to make large posts about important topics. I try to tell them
to build a blog and then just link to articles that they write. Your article
and others inspired me to finally just put together a system to make it easier
to start blogging. And gave me the idea to just mimic a social media platform.
They do all of the design for you so why not have a blog generation system
that a user doesn’t have to mess with, just make content.

Any feedback would be wonderful. [https://your-media.netlify.com/post/make-
your-own-media/](https://your-media.netlify.com/post/make-your-own-media/)

I will also mention that
[https://www.stackbit.com/](https://www.stackbit.com/) is doing basically the
same thing but more from a “Make life easier for Website designers”
perspective.

~~~
indigodaddy
Very cool! Awesome and helpful walkthrough. You should post this to HN!
Netlify is the best thing since sliced bread. Checked out Forestry once but
haven't done anything with it really...

~~~
Vordimous
Thanks! I plan to make a detailed post and blog once i have some of the kinks
worked out.

------
indigodaddy
Stumbled upon this recently. No affiliation, but looks quite tight...

I suppose the .htaccess requirement precludes deployment to Netlify, however?

